# MDG Atmosphere Hazer



## thelightguy87 (Oct 8, 2009)

Has anyone used an MDG Atmosphere Hazer in a room that a normal fogger sets off a fire alarm? We know the alarm will activate with fog, and we have found out that we can't get a fire watch. I really need to get haze in this room because my rig is mostly movers and my programming for the show relies on it. If the MDG Atmosphere doesn't fix my problem with the smoke detectors, does anyone know of any CO2 foggers/hazers that will? 

I was told ahead of time that the detectors were heat. then when arriving on site we found out, by testing the foggers, that they are particle detectors also. 

Thanks,


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 8, 2009)

The only way to know for sure is to test, every detector and every space is different. Also, CO2 won't set off your detectors, but it also won't give you the same effect. CO2 produces a low lying effect as opposed to haze that will evenly disperse through the room and let you see the beams of light.


----------



## Lotos (Oct 8, 2009)

Our MDG doesn't set the detectors off *ANYMORE*... It used to, and they were replaced...

The only way to find out for sure, however, is to test it.


----------



## thelightguy87 (Oct 8, 2009)

can someone clarify how the MDG Atmosphere hazer works?
From what I understand is that the CO2 is the propellant and there is still haze fluid being used.

Changing the fire detectors is not an option in this building, so from the looks of it, I don't think i'll be able to use haze for my show.


----------



## Grog12 (Oct 8, 2009)

thelightguy87 said:


> Has anyone used an MDG Atmosphere Hazer in a room that a normal fogger sets off a fire alarm? We know the alarm will activate with fog, and we have found out that we can't get a fire watch. I really need to get haze in this room because my rig is mostly movers and my programming for the show relies on it. If the MDG Atmosphere doesn't fix my problem with the smoke detectors, does anyone know of any CO2 foggers/hazers that will?
> 
> I was told ahead of time that the detectors were heat. then when arriving on site we found out, by testing the foggers, that they are particle detectors also.
> 
> Thanks,



Yes, if your smoke machine sets it off so will your hazer.


----------



## Raktor (Oct 8, 2009)

thelightguy87 said:


> can someone clarify how the MDG Atmosphere hazer works?
> From what I understand is that the CO2 is the propellant and there is still haze fluid being used.



You're correct. CO2 is like the 'fan', adjusting the amount of CO2 being injected will change the density and effect... have to experiment a bit. They're really awesome hazers - but the units get a little messy. Might need a drip tray underneath it.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 10, 2009)

Ok... folks, here are a few pointers. 

A) To understand your problem, thelightguy87, you need to first know what a particle detector is. In MOST cases, a particle detector, part of a fire detection system, consists of a photocell perpendicular and hidden from a light source (often times a LED). As the amount of airborne particle concentration augments, so is the light from said source reflected to the photoelectric cell. A threshold is set by the manufacturer and, once reached, it triggers a contactor that, in turn, triggers the alarm. See simple graph here. 

Now, let it be said, it is *NEVER, EVER* the fog, fog machine, or fog fluid's fault if a device triggers or not. For example, in our previous showroom, we had 3 "smoke detectors", each were particle-sensors. They were installed by the same guy, made by the same manufacturer, using the same wire, installed in the same fashion, etc... Regardless of the type of fog we'd throw at them, 2 would remain absolutely oblivious to a certain amount of fog and one would constantly trigger. It's really about the photo sensor's calibration, so, in a way, Icewolf's comment is at least half-right: testing is the solution, _*REGARDLESS OF THE FOG'S ORIGIN*_

B) Loto, I'd be interested in hearing your story about ATMOSPHERE being replaced for that reason. You can contact me at our office, next Wednesday, or e-mail me your story. To my knowledge, ATM's no better or worse than any other haze generator to trigger alarms. 

C) The way ATMOSPHERE works is quite simple: The CO2 propels the pressurized fluid gently into the heating module for evaporation and then expels the vapour though the nozzle. It is also used to clean the remaining residual fluid though the conduits after every haze emissions. And yes, there is still haze fluid used. It’s called the *MDG Neutral Fluid™.*

D) And Raktor, if your ATMOSPHERE drips and gets messy, with all due respect, it’s more often than not the result of poor usage. It needs to be at least 60 cm off the ground (24”) to avoid any unnecessary build up. Your fan’s grills must be cleansed at least once in a few weeks to prevent dust build up which augments coalescence. If the unit actually drips, meaning that fluid comes out of the interior and you’ve used it and transported it flat and leveled while it was filled, something has gone wrong and the haze generator needs to be inspected. I’ll be happy to provide you with a RMA upon my return from Finland, next week. 

And, thelightguy87, remember this: when it comes to haze, less is oftentimes more. Meaning that you’re better off starting your haze generator in advance at a very low emission level and let the ensuing fog settle for a while rather than trying to fill the room in a hurry. Also, a great haze is often achieved by trying to balance it: make it invisible with the lights off and visible when they’re on. Less is more.


----------



## Raktor (Oct 11, 2009)

Dalamar said:


> D) And Raktor, if your ATMOSPHERE drips and gets messy, with all due respect, it’s more often than not the result of poor usage. It needs to be at least 60 cm off the ground (24”) to avoid any unnecessary build up. Your fan’s grills must be cleansed at least once in a few weeks to prevent dust build up which augments coalescence. If the unit actually drips, meaning that fluid comes out of the interior and you’ve used it and transported it flat and leveled while it was filled, something has gone wrong and the haze generator needs to be inspected. I’ll be happy to provide you with a RMA upon my return from Finland, next week.



No offence taken - it wasn't my show, and I was just there for the load out. The show had been there for over a year, and had an Atmosphere each side of stage up in the galleries. Not sure what maintenance they did on it, but I don't think it dripped, maybe just messy as a result of being there and turned on for over a year.


----------



## Dalamar (Oct 14, 2009)

Raktor said:


> No offence taken - it wasn't my show, and I was just there for the load out. The show had been there for over a year, and had an Atmosphere each side of stage up in the galleries. Not sure what maintenance they did on it, but I don't think it dripped, maybe just messy as a result of being there and turned on for over a year.


 
Indeed. That may be a possibility. 


I would advise anyone seeing an Atmosphere - or any other fog / haze generator, for that matter - which requires any form of maintenance, to report it to the venue management. It's better to raise a false alarm than ignoring potential risks that might end up regrettable incidents.


----------

